# Looking for pre-1900 labels



## LabelMaker (May 9, 2017)

I'm working on re-creating some bottle labels as part of a larger project. Currently it involves either photographing or scanning them at extremely high resolution and then cleaning them in Photoshop. The idea is NOT to create old-looking labels that could cause difficulty for collectors, but new looking labels for re-enactors and hobbyists. 

I'm open to any labels dating from 1865-1900, but I'm most interested in laudanum/paregoric and whiskey labels right now due to demand. Duffy's Pure Malt Whiskey or Clark Stanley's Snake Oil are also high on my list. I'm willing to pay for bottles with mostly intact labels, and packaging is a bonus. 

If you have any bottles, labels, or packaging you'd be willing to part with (even if it's just a rental, where I return it after use), please let me know. You can respond here or send me a private message. Thank you!


----------



## Robby Raccoon (May 9, 2017)

Make sure it has marked on it, Reproduction, Copy, or Fascimile. I do not support this sort of thing, unless it has it on the label that it is fake. The more high-quality, the worse it is for us.


----------



## botlguy (May 10, 2017)

I agree with the Bear, mostly I'm against the practice.
Jim S.


----------



## Bekbek1008 (Jun 5, 2017)

Nicely said.

Sent from my HTCD160LVWPP using Tapatalk


----------

